# Hi there =)



## The Baby (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there my name is Ricky and my cats name is The Baby. My ex gf said her first name is the and her last name is baby. LOL.

She is a two and a half year old Tabby cat and I have had her for about 8 months.

I have several questions for you cat experts so I hope to hear from you. 

Thanks.

Enjoy the pics of my baby.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Gorgeous kitteh, glad to have you both here


----------



## The Baby (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome Smirkitty. I started feeding her two cans of wet food per day. Then, I switched her over to dry food. After that, I noticed she started getting a bit pudgy. She is an indoor cat so one of my questions is how much and how often should I be feeding her???

Thank you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Ricky! Baby is beautiful!  

Wow, so many people are going to be so glad to read your post because it proves their point that wet food is better for cats, helps them lose weight, and dry food for cats is just carbs, like chips are to us.

There are stickies under Health & Nutrition that explain the benefits of wet food.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

& The Baby!  What a


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. The Baby is a cutie. I have a Miss Baby. It seems that the name Baby is just not enough :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to you both. The Baby is very pretty


----------



## The Baby (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. Thank you all for the warm welcome. So can anyone give me some advice please on how much and how often is the normal amount for indoor cats?

Thanks. You are all very kind.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Ricky! I would ask about food in the Nutrition Forum.


----------

